# Selling razr maxx



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I currently have the razr maxx. My friend let me use it so i could pre order the galaxy three and not loose my unlimited data .. my question is she is going to sell the razr once i give it back. How much should she sell it for. Perfect condition

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

http://swappa.com/devices/verizon


----------



## CollinJames (May 8, 2012)

If you're looking to sell local, check out what people on craigslist are selling them for and match that.


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

PM me your lowest price

Luke


----------

